# What Is Growing On My Piranha



## Axle (Oct 14, 2012)

Following the loss of 2 of my RBP a couple of months ago, I now have a problem with one of my 4 that are left. I noticed he hadnt eaten for a week and then yesterday noticed some small white wart type things appearing on his body. Today they have grown bigger and look disgusting, what are they and how can I rid him of them or he he destined to die.

My parameters have all been good as been changing 15% for the last two months.

Help


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

can't see the image


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Fixed the image.

What are the water parameters exactly?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

15% WC is not enough.... try 25 at least weekly.
And as Aegir asked, what are your exact parameters ?

Can you describe, or get a detailed shot of these white things ?
Are they like worms, or like bumps ?


----------

